
Why’d Nate Silver Leave the Times? - aaronbrethorst
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/archives/2013/07/whyd_nate_silver_leave_the_times.php
======
macmac
Nate is a sports geek first and a newsman second, it is quite literally that
simple. If you don't believe me the read the first half of his book.

